# Looking for help with dcx 2496



## treejohnny (Oct 4, 2009)

I have Denon 3311ci for receiver and then to crossover-amps-speakers. The issue I have, I can't get lower than 40hz out of the pre outs. The dcx 2496 has 3 inputs, can I use sub pre out, into crossover along with FL & FR? If so, should I start with a preset on the crossover?

Denon 3311ci
DCX 2496
(2) EP 2500 amps
(2) 15 DIY subs
(2) Ascend 170

I have 5.2 system, it works great for movies, I am looking at getting better 2.2 system.

If there is place to get more info on dcx2496 that I can understand better than the manual, please let me know.

John


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

treejohnny said:


> I have Denon 3311ci for receiver and then to crossover-amps-speakers. The issue I have, I can't get lower than 40hz out of the pre outs. The dcx 2496 has 3 inputs, can I use sub pre out, into crossover along with FL & FR? If so, should I start with a preset on the crossover?


Can you clarify by what you mean - "can't get lower than 40hz out of the preouts"? If you set the speakers to full, it should give them the full frequencies.

The 2496 has 3 inputs and 6 outputs. It's pretty flexible, in that you can do stereo 3 ways, LCR 2 ways, etc.

So you want to run LFE, FL and FR to it...... and then do what? 

Sorry - just a bit confused by what you're trying to do.


----------



## treejohnny (Oct 4, 2009)

When I use the FL and FR pre outs, there is no frequency lower than 40hz. If I use LFE preouts, I have lower than 15hz. I first tried to get full bandwidth to the FL & FR, with no reslutls. I would have to imagine that three pre outs can be combined somehow in the DCX 2496.

I would imagine that I could take 3 inputs and have 2 subs, and FL & FR for bookshelfs? There is not much in the manual about 3 inputs and what is possible with the dcx 2496. Can I get a summary of input 1,2 & 3 and be able to output summary?


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

It would seem the Denon is crossing over the FL and FR outputs at 40hz. Have you checked to make sure the Front speakers are set to "Large" in the receiver settings? I don't know Denon's settings that well, but on my Yamaha there's also a setting to send LFE to either sub, front, or both with surround formats that have a separate LFE track. There must be a way to get full range from the FL and FR pre-outs.


----------



## treejohnny (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok, I talked to Dennon last week, they say the only way to get full sound in FL & FR would be to go to source direct, and that was in theory. If I run Source Direct on the receiver I no longer get "on screen display" and the front of the unit goes blank, NOT very good to change things when you cant see things. 

So, next option, does anyone know if it is possible for DCX 2496 to accept FL, FR & sub pre outs as inputs and get summary of the 3 inputs?


----------



## redmountain (Dec 23, 2009)

The dcx2496 can sum 2 inputs
Input c is noisy anyway...

Take care 

Klaus


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

From what i've read in the manual (not much by the way) it is quite vague in terms of use granted i have really only read the section on using it as a Tri-way crossover but there are sections with diagrams to the possibilities of it's use and which in/outs to use.:T


----------

